# Planted Tanks > Fertilisation and Algae >  Availability of Algexit

## Phillipians

Hi guys,

I have been trying to get hold of a bottle of Algexit by Easylife and have been to C328 the past 1 month but the shopowners mentioned that it is out of stock...

Anyone knows where I confirm can get one bottle as I am tired of making repeated fruitless trips down.

My thread/hair algae is getting slightly out of control and I have been resorting to seachem excel spot dosing but think I need more drastic measure.

I have even tried to use Blue Exit for cynobacteria to see if it works on filamentous algae too. Hopefully it helps. This is day one.

Meanwhile, Algexit spotted by anyone?

----------


## OldFarmer

HI,
Try changing water daily with addition 5 flying fox and 20-30 Yamato shrimps.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Nope. I am looking for it too and I am settling now for ISTA Algae Remover.

Its not really working very well.

----------


## OldFarmer

ISTA is a Taiwan brand with good quality....let me know the result.
I Tried O.F. and resulting all my Yamato R.I.P....

----------


## Phillipians

So far the best is still Algexit with proven results and minimum deaths. Arghh!!! Its been a month of waiting already.

----------


## Mystikboy

Try decreasing photo period, reducing food, 50% water changes and reducing ferts and see if that helps.

----------


## freezze

How about API ALGAEFIX? any one use it before?

----------


## joe

ISTA Algae Remover really works. Tried that in my previous tank and all hair algae gone in a couple of days.

----------


## magpie

Hi Philippians, does the Blue exit works to remove Cyanobacteria or keep it under control?

----------


## Phillipians

Its to remove cynobacteria. And you can add some each water change to keep it under control. I m trying to see if it works for filamentous algae too

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> ISTA Algae Remover really works. Tried that in my previous tank and all hair algae gone in a couple of days.


It is not working for my tank right now. Did you follow the instructions on the label?

1. Change 1/3 water.
2. Dose 5 ml of Algae Remover for every 100 litres of tank water every day.
3. Do not change tank water in the course of dosage.


Pls let me know. I do see quick results on cynobacteria (blue green algae) but the green hair algae is still quite persistent.

I have increased CO2 bubble count by alot and lowered my light intensity and photo-period.

----------


## Mystikboy

ISTA Algae Remover works for me as well. Did you calculate your volume of water accurately? Try it for about 2 weeks perhaps; sometimes the algae takes a little while longer to disappear.

Alternatively try manual removal as much as you can, and putting a hold on fertilization for now.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

I did. My tank capacity is 324 litres and I dose 15ml every day.

To be fair, I have only been dosing for 8 days already. The green hair algae is still very rampant. I am almost embarrassed to share photos here. I do intend to finish the dosage for 2 weeks for the results.

Does Excel dosing count as fertilization since excel has some kind of negative side-effect against algae?

Due to this episode, I also have become somewhat of an expert in manual algae removal and I have developed a few techniques!  :Laughing:  I am not sure if I should be proud of that.

My previous experience with Algae is to introduce a cleaning crew to quickly keep it under control but my cycle is not complete yet so I am holding off on that. Right now, I only have some hitch-hiker snails doing that job but not sure if some might be dead by now.

----------


## dimitri

Can try your luck with Y618....... They might still have stocks

----------


## Phillipians

Wow yishun ins way too far.. but seriously hair algae is the worst. I can kill bga using excel but the hair algae problem is not abating....

----------


## Ingen

Did you guys noticed your fishes gasping for air after dosing Algae Remover? Crap, I realized I overdose 5ml for 50L after reading your post again! However, even after I overdosed, the hair algae persists. I use it in my shrimp tank a year ago and it works wonder, unfortunately, not this time...

----------


## Donut the Donkey

Hi everyone! I went to C328 last week after reading the awesome review done by Urban Aquaria and the other thread regarding Algexit. I asked auntie and she said, "No stock". Then she looked at me and said, "Wah just now also got many people asking. Good ah?". Haha. I explained to her it's mainly due to the positive feedback it got online. And in my head I think it's because the previous Algexit discussion thread on this forum got bumped, so maybe that's why there's a sudden surge of interest for this stuff (especially for newbies like myself).

The good news is that she immediately picked up the phone (bear in mind, auntie is ALWAYS busy) to call her supplier. Problem is, they were also out of stock. While she was talking on the phone, I even showed her the picture of the bottle, so she can order correctly. I read somewhere though someone ordered Algexit online and received a different labeling. The person checked with the company and they confirmed it was the same thing, new packaging. So maybe need not worry so much. Don't know why I'm saying this, but yeah.

Long story short (sorry for my long post, it's only my second time), been going to C328 frequently past few days and yesterday asked auntie again. Showed her the picture, she smiled and said "Not yet". Just to make myself feel better, I pestered her nicely and asked if she did indeed order it. To my joy, she said yes. So I'm hoping by the end of this month should have. I need it!

It's funny another poster mentioned ISTA Algae Remover also because I went to GC Clementi just now, and overheard the friendly uncle explaining about how good it was to a customer. He's been dosing it for a week in one of their show tanks (which I happened to remember because it was overrun with BBA and other nasty stuff when I saw it couple weeks ago). The tank looks great now. Not yet cleared but the difference was quite astounding. Since I'm like you guys, still waiting for Algexit, decided to read the ISTA Algae Remover bottle instructions. Anyone else has good reviews on this alternative to Algexit? Was gonna post about this whole thing, and do some research/review on the ISTA product online, which brought me here. If anybody knows where to try and find Algexit successfully other than Y618, or when C328 has it, please don't buy all the bottles and share the info here. Hehe. Thank you!

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

On Day 10 of dosing ISTA Algae Remover, I am seeing some results. But I am wondering if it is because it is day 2 of Operation: WACK CO2 LIKE NO TOMORROW!!

----------


## Phillipians

When C328 has stock I will fly down man! I need it to get my hair algae under control as it is not getting better nor is it getting worse. Meaning I found equilibrium but need to get rid of the ones that are still around for complete wipeout!
Please do not buy out all. I think i ll go for the largest bottle and store it.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> When C328 has stock I will fly down man! I need it to get my hair algae under control as it is not getting better nor is it getting worse. Meaning I found equilibrium but need to get rid of the ones that are still around for complete wipeout!
> Please do not buy out all. I think i ll go for the largest bottle and store it.



Have you tried doing the traditional way of changing 50% water every 2 days?

----------


## milk_vanilla

> How about API ALGAEFIX? any one use it before?


API had good review by Tom Barr in the past, me never use it honestly. I remembered it may cause casualties to shrimps, for greedy dosage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ingen

> API had good review by Tom Barr in the past, me never use it honestly. I remembered it may cause casualties to shrimps, for greedy dosage. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried for a week using the recommended dosage and no visible effect. You will see fishes gasping for air right after dosing same as Algae Remover. However, I am unsure if its just specifically to kubotai as my chocolate gourami doesn't seem visibly affected.

I had good results with Algae Remover in my previous tank,but this time round it did nothing to my 2ft. Even after the 4 days blackout and upping the co2 and all other parameters are zero and nitrate inbetween 1st and 2nd color bar of API tester. Started to manually removing it and continue using Algae Remover for another week or two to see if there are any significant results.

----------


## Mystikboy

Gouramis have a labyrinth system that allows them to take in air directly from the surface. Hence any oxygen deficiency in the water will not affect it. Perhaps you could increase water flow and switch off the co2 after dosing and see if that helps.

----------


## Ingen

Yah, I dose of when co2 is off and with the outlet pipe above the water and an air stone running

----------


## Phillipians

I do not have time to do 50% water change everyday lol but i did do 50% water change twice a week. The algae is slowing down. Just not completely wiped out and that bothers me

----------


## inrewind

I got mine from Superstar Aquarium, but it's all the way in the east side. I think it's not that effective for filamentous algae. Like I've stated many times here, red nose shrimp works the best for me. Recently had an outbreak of hair algae on my 1ft (dosing using the EI method without realising CO2 solenoid not plugged in), so bought 6 red nose shrimps & the amount of hair algae decreased tremendously overnight. 

AQ members will tell you that the best method is to not use these chemicals & even though I agree with this, sometimes when you see unsightly things in your tank, you're bound to add chemicals. Which is fine by me, but ultimately, there is an imbalance you need to find after the issue clears.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

I guess some of us are still looking for the easy way out. Putting in a clean-up crew is not feasible for some of us as our tank is still cycling!  :Laughing:

----------


## Phillipians

Anyone going superstars aquarium ? Can tompang ? Haha... my hair algae is dying down. After some experimentation i realise i was dosing a little too much....

----------


## inrewind

you can PM me for Jackie's (owner of Superstar Aquarium) number if you want to check if he has any stock.

----------


## Donut the Donkey

To OP Mr Phillipians, I went to Superstar today, all the way to the east, as recommended by bro 'inrewind' above (thank you!), and thankfully managed to get the Algexit. They have two 250ml bottles left after I bought mine. Don't think he'll be ordering anytime soon though as he says he's out of stock after this. 

Best you make a trip there soon. Owner of the shop was very friendly. Unless you're willing to wait for C328's stock, which I no longer can. 

Regards,
Donut

----------


## bennyc

Anyone try calling Nanyang seaview to check for stocks? i got mine there. I will say excel has strong algae killing abilities than algaexit. i have try it to fight BBA with algaexit, seems to slow it down but does not eliminate it. maybe i am not using it correctly. i guess BBA has more patience than me. i gave up dosing and started growing bba instead. 
i think solving the underlying problem is more important.

----------


## Phillipians

Well my thread/hair algae is dying off. maybe not having stocks is a blessing in disguise. I use a combination of water change and spot dosing of excel plus less ferts more co2. Maybe it was just overdosing of ferts as inam doing EI method without sufficient water change. Now just left with some remnants of algae. 90% wiped out already.

----------


## freezze

just pop by superstar this afternoon. left only 1 bottle of AlgExit 250ml.

----------


## AQMS

I bought the last one...no more left..

----------


## Phillipians

Lol.. anyway i talked to aquatic avenue owner and asked him if he could bring in stock too. Told him many forumers are looking for it. I will definitely buy one even though my algae problems are gone. You never know when it comes back

----------


## AQMS

Actually i dont need it,the bottle is right there staring at me... :Grin:  so i bought it... :Roll Eyes:  
just curious what's the hype about....

----------


## tureblue82

> Actually i dont need it,the bottle is right there staring at me...





> so i bought it...
> just curious what's the hype about....




Yes... follow the pack, good job :Roll Eyes:

----------


## freezze

> Actually i dont need it,the bottle is right there staring at me... so i bought it... 
> just curious what's the hype about....


Power of AQ forum .. able to make a product out of stock..

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Sighted 2 hours-ish ago at Nanyang Seaview.

----------


## Phillipians

Argghh still too far for me...

----------


## harlequin

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417623225.829795.jpg

Grabbed the last 3  :Smile:

----------


## lantian69

Seaview has just stocked in. Last check @ 1100hrs. Good luck guys ^_^

----------


## Phillipians

Well if seaview has stock in, my guess is c328 should also have stock in ? I ll make a trip down tomorrow if anyone can confirm for me haha.

----------


## Phillipians

Just to let you guys know. Algexit is in at c328. Quite a number of bottles. Enjoy! I bought 1 500ml one. Many to go

----------


## tureblue82

LET the FRENZY Begin~~..... :Grin:

----------


## Goalkeeper

Bought one 500 ml bottle at seaview yesterday. They also carry the 250 ml bottle.

----------


## josephogk

Tested this product and all green beard algae vanished by 2nd week. No side effects on livestocks as well. 
Good stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Phillipians

A small patch of hair algae formed. I dosed it once that week. By the end of the week, algae had shrunk by half its size and looks like it is dying. Probably 1 more week for total externination. No need for 4 weeks. Very decent stuff. Lucky i bought a 500ml one. More than enough and the best algae externinator so far. Thumbs and legs up!

----------


## Phillipians

And oh yar, no loss of livestock.

----------


## tureblue82

i wonder if spot dosing with this solution will kill them fast or not.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> i wonder if spot dosing with this solution will kill them fast or not.


I tried spot dosing before and it doesn't seem to make much noticeable difference (compared to seachem excel or hydrogen peroxide)... i guess the AlgExit solution is much less directly corrosive in effect, as its meant to gradually inhibit algae over a longer period of time in the water column.

----------


## tureblue82

> I tried spot dosing before and it doesn't seem to make much noticeable difference (compared to seachem excel or hydrogen peroxide)... i guess the AlgExit solution is much less directly corrosive in effect, as its meant to gradually inhibit algae over a longer period of time in the water column.


what if done constantly for a week?...haha maybe i gotta give it a try.  :Grin:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> what if done constantly for a week?...haha maybe i gotta give it a try.


Can try, see if it helps.  :Smile:

----------


## Phillipians

No point rushing though. If it works i rather give it the time. Unless of course there is no livestock. If there is, i would caution against adding more than recommended. Most people see the effects after about 1 week to 2 weeks. Pretty decent already considering it annihilates algae in the long run. However ultimately its the balance of ferts, lights and nutrients. So still, no point rushing.

----------


## Phillipians

Spot dosing helps in the sense that you get results in a day or two. personally it works short term or if affected area is small.

----------

